# Decent Inexpensive Sunglasses?



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

I've given up buying expensive sunglasses. I always end up dropping them, or sitting on them, or losing them. So, I'm looking for some sunglasses that are good for cycling that don't cost too much. What do you guys use?


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

I've bought some cheap ( inexpensive ) polarized fishing glasses from Walmart, and I've been happy with them.

I hear you on messing up expensive sun glasses. I have numerous pairs from Maui Jims, to Revo's to Ray Bans and Armanis.

I'll probably one day end up buying a pair of Rudy's to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

It depends on what you consider cheep. I buy Tifosi sunglasses to ride in. There $50 and I wont freak out of they get broken. I also keep a par of Oakley's in my car. I find really cheep glasses give me headaches becasue the optical quality just sux.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Too bad PBK no longer carries their PBK Glasses.
I bought 4 pair with 5 lenses and they were only $16.
They are terrific. Not sure why they are no longer available.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Tifosi and Ryder are two that come to mind.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Christoph said:


> I've given up buying expensive sunglasses. I always end up dropping them, or sitting on them, or losing them. So, I'm looking for some sunglasses that are good for cycling that don't cost too much. What do you guys use?


I'm in the opposite camp... I've given up on buying cheap sunglasses.

I just got a pair from Performance a couple months back ($30), *and they've already broken at the hinge*... and I didn't do a durn thing to 'em. Didn't drop 'em, sit on 'em... _nothing_.  

And of course this sort of thing has also happened to me with my last couple of driving sunglasses too. I bought the cheap drugstore kind both times, and both broke at the hinge fairly quickly with me doing absolutely nothing bad to 'em.

Final score: Ghetto sunglasses 3, SystemShock 0.

So... f*** cheap shades. I'm done with 'em. 

And f*** whoever designed the planned obsolensce into 'em too. F***king vultures. 
.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

I eased into sunglasses. 

Bought my first pair for $30. (Ironman glasses at Sports Authority...later found out they were made my a reputable manufacturer). 
They were okay and were much better than non-cycling specific glasses.

If I had known about Performance Bikes glasses, I would've definitely have gone with them. 
I think they make the best budget glasses out there for cycling. 

My 2nd pair was/are a pair of Tifosi Logic Fototecs. MSRP was $70., but I picked mine up for $50. 
(with a nice semi-hard case and micro cloth bag).

Tifosi Fototecs start in the $30. range and they are far superior to any $30. range glasses you'd get at Performance. 

You can get a decent pair of Performance glasses for $20. or you can get a great pair of glasses for $10.-$15. more from Tifosi. 

I personally think that they offer the best value out there now. 
And they have a large assortment of styles/fits (and fit is most important). 

Problem is, my Tifosis are so good, I'm wanting to get a pair of Oakleys now! It never ends! :lol:


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

i have rudy project. they are cheap because they are almost 10 yrs. old. Every bit is user replacable. If i do not lose them they are immortal.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Find some safety glasses. They're cheap, tough, and work as well as expensive sunglasses. And unlike Oakleys, etc, safety glasses actually protect your eyes from impact (they're tested to ANSI Z87.1 and CSA Z94.3 standards).

My current favorites (I like frameless):

http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/s2520st.html 


I've also heard good things about these:

http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/smitwesphans.html


----------



## fatstratblond (Sep 3, 2009)

I am using Espresso sunglasses from Mec Coop $25 I bought them last fall lens are about $10so far so good blocks wind well fit for my M mellon is great, you have to be caefull of the lens because it is a type of plastic so they will scratch easy


----------



## Starter (Jan 7, 2009)

Sun Cloud has stylish, solidly constructed polarized shades for around $50-$60 bucks... Pepper has polarized shades for as little as $35. Both are available at REI, so if literally anything goes wrong with them, you can return them...


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

For commuting, I use safety glasses. Cheap, and I don't care if they break. I use the clear no-frame one for the dark mornings, yellow for overcast and grey or photo for summer. 

For my MTB and road rides, I use Tifosi but I try to get them on sale. Also got some Sefras 3 lens ones cheap that work quite well. I used to be an 'Oakley or nothing' person but they broke as fast as any cheap brands and scratched about as quickly. I really don't care about 'the look'. They have to protect my eyes. 

I think at this point if I break my Tifosi's , I will buy good safety glasses and forget the style gods because they really are designed to protect your eyes and pass ANSI as was already pointed out here.


----------



## drummerboy1248 (Jan 6, 2005)

$50 Tifosi's. Mid priced in my opinion. Frames are great. The ear pieces are adjustable by just bending them by hand. They stay in place even when it gets hot and sweaty. The lenses do not meet the quality of RayBan, Scott, Bolle, etc). The optics seem a little off to me. The lenses are prone to cracking where they clip into the nose bridge. I've broken two and had to pay $10 each to replace. Not much of a warranty. They did come with 4 sets of lenses. I wanted a clear set for night riding in 24 hour events. Overall decent for the money, with awsome frame and lens options.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

+1 Tifosi, however, just dropped $122 on some Oakley's. After my ride yesterday we went to a restaurant and I left them on the top of the car, they were still there when I got back.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Enjoy...

https://www.qbike.com/cgi-bin/find.cgi?st=tifosi+glasses&x=13&y=13&auct=on&auc=1


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Check out "shooting glasses". I've been buying Remington-branded T71 or T72 glasses from Amazon, IIRC under $10-12.

They wrap around nicely and don't block peripheral vision -- especially good for contact lens wearers, who are dust & wind sensitive.

Shatter-resistant polycarbonate lenses in a variety of tints, and optical quality has been quite good.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

tifosi: :thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I've had good results with the sunglasses that Lowe's / Home Depot sells. Wraparound style, look like biker glasses. One pair took a direct his of a large piece of gravel in a race, and showed only the tiniest chip. Good optical quality.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Though I have a pair of Oakley Radars and a pair of Smith Reactors I still enjoy wearing the CAT-1 photochromatic sunglasses I bought from Performance a couple of seasons ago. Got them for half price, which was like $25-30. I think they are now branded under Performance's Scattante brand. Because much of my riding involves tree-lined areas then to open areas I enjoy the photochromatic lenses so much these are my go-to sunglasses when riding. They came with two sets of lenses (grey for sunnier rides and orange for overcast or darker light rides). The grey lenses don't block out as much light transmission as true sunglasses but still enough to wear on bright days. I have not tried the orange lenses and might give them a try for evening rides.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I got a pair at Academy, I think they're Foster Grant, but the model is Triumph. They've been excellent cycling glasses, and look like that's what they're made for. I also have a pair of polarized ones too, but they look goofy when I have my helmet on.


----------



## DavidsonDuke (Sep 12, 2006)

SystemShock said:


> I'm in the opposite camp... I've given up on buying cheap sunglasses.
> 
> I just got a pair from Performance a couple months back ($30), *and they've already broken at the hinge*... and I didn't do a durn thing to 'em. Didn't drop 'em, sit on 'em... _nothing_.
> .


Yes, but Performance will replace the glasses for free. I've had a pair of Vectors for five years and the smoke lenses got scratched. They sold me a pair of replacement lenses for $5.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Peanya said:


> I got a pair at Academy, I think they're Foster Grant, but the model is Triumph. They've been excellent cycling glasses, and look like that's what they're made for. I also have a pair of polarized ones too, but they look goofy when I have my helmet on.


It was Foster Grant who made my Ironmans.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

These are my 1st choice: http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1024707_-1_1512506_20000_400025

These are my 2nd choice : http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1024711_-1_1512506_20000_400025


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

I love my Ryders and think they were only about thirty bucks.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

which model Tifosi are you all riding


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

My most expensive shades are maybe $20! Just can't justify anything more expensive. I used a pair of cheapo glasses from Walmart as well. Maybe $8.. if I crunch them oh well. Usually my glasses are so disgusting and covered with sweat that the optics really don't matter!


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Find some safety glasses. They're cheap, tough, and work as well as expensive sunglasses. And unlike Oakleys, etc, safety glasses actually protect your eyes from impact (they're tested to ANSI Z87.1 and CSA Z94.3 standards).
> 
> My current favorites (I like frameless):
> 
> ...


I'll second this. I love my phantoms. Completely unobstructed peripheral vision, excellent comfort, and ultimate expendibility.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Performance Brand*

I have to say that I like the value of Performance eye wear. The quality is decent, the price is right (especially when on sale) and the look and fit is a plus. Given that I'm lucky to get a season out them before I step, sit, or lose them makes them all that much better.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

pagey said:


> which model Tifosi are you all riding



This one black with the smoke lens.

http://www.tifosioptics.com/products/article/t-vp290/search&exact-model=Dolomite&sport=Cycling|Run/


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I check out the sunglasses racks at a couple of the quick stop type shops I frequent for fuel and morning coffee. Every once in a while I find a pair of glasses that:

has the right shade (depending on what I'm looking for - light, dark, yellow, clear, etc.)
fits well - including the view from the cyclist's postion - how little or much the top frame intereferes, for example
Looks OK.

I've found some excellent glasses for $10-$15 that have lasted me a good long while.

I also use the same strategy when I see interesting looking safety glasses and have found some nice ones there too.

My latest thing is to try to amass a set (dark, light, clear, yellow) of bi-focal safety glasses that fit me well. So far I have clear and dark, but am still looking for an ideal (light-ish tint) lense that aren't too huge on my pin-head face. Evidently your typical safety glasses buyer wants them large.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

pulser955 said:


> This one black with the smoke lens.
> 
> https://www.tifosioptics.com/products/article/t-vp290/search&exact-model=Dolomite&sport=Cycling|Run/


My next pair of Tifosis...

Tifosi Tyrant Fototec Polarized


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

pagey said:


> which model Tifosi are you all riding


*Tifosi Logic Fototec*: 
Don't let the clear lenses fool you...they get nice and dark as conditions dictate.
I love that. I just put them on and forget about them. 
When I walk into a store, they clear up. 
When I ride in and out of shaded areas, they adjust.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've tried several photosensitive lenses. IME in the sun they don't get dark enough, and when riding a night they never get clear enough.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

I like my rudy projects very much and would just get a nice pair. 

I did recently get a pair of sarifis glasses basically for the clear and lightly tinted lenses. they have been very good and a good price. especially since they come with 3 or 4 sets of lenses.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I like Tifosi and I like Serfas. I have both. Serfas has some models that are pretty cool for $35. To get multiple lenses, you have to buy the $50 models.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

I believed in good quality sunglasses and not risking damaging my eyesight. I have 2 pairs....Rudy Project Exowind for my night and early morning rides, Oakley Radar Path for day riding.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

how do you find the fototec lens, as oppsed to changables. I need a clear for night and orange/yellow for mtb/day road riding. I don't find the direct sun a problem with less tinted lens.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

pagey said:


> how do you find the fototec lens, as oppsed to changables. I need a clear for night and orange/yellow for mtb/day road riding. I don't find the direct sun a problem with less tinted lens.


If you have no problem with direct sunlight using less tinted lens, you may just opt for an orange/yellow for both night and day riding. My Rudy Project Exowind has an orangey lens and I find it sharper than clear lens when riding at night. Of course, I could also use it for sunny day riding as the lens darkens slightly, but I prefer a darker shade.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Who makes a model specifically for contact wearers? Standard glasses do an excellent job of cutting out the sun but the built in ventilation really drys out your eyes.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

cs1 said:


> Who makes a model specifically for contact wearers? Standard glasses do an excellent job of cutting out the sun but the built in ventilation really drys out your eyes.


I don't know about specifically for contact wearers, but I just got a new pair of Smiths that I bought for "fashion", not riding. they're HUGE, like something Audrey Hepburn or Jackie O would wear. I was in a hurry and wore them at the Tuesday night worlds and I was AMAZED at how well they protected my contacts. Even though they actually have a little vent on the sides. I'm thinking it's due to the way they curve out in the middle of the lens, but fit tight to my face at the edges. I'm not sure if there's anything a guy could wear that would work in a similar way, but I say...think BIG!

That said, Tifosis have been my go-to glasses for years. I had worn Oakleys for years before that and I saw no reduction in optical quality. My polarized Tifosis worked great too...I have forgotten to take them off indoors many times. I think the Smiths might be slightly better optically, but also twice the price.


----------



## drdiaboloco (Apr 10, 2010)

Oakleys are always a good choice.

Especially if you pick them up in Shanghai in an underground market. THOSE "Oakleys" are about four bucks, if that is cheap enough to qualify as "inexpensive".


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When it comes to cheap sunglasses I think that ZZ Top has the final word.


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

I sprung for a pair of Bolle prescription sunglasses. Love'em!


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

litespeedchick said:


> I don't know about specifically for contact wearers, but I just got a new pair of Smiths that I bought for "fashion", not riding. they're HUGE, like something Audrey Hepburn or Jackie O would wear. I was in a hurry and wore them at the Tuesday night worlds and I was AMAZED at how well they protected my contacts. Even though they actually have a little vent on the sides. I'm thinking it's due to the way they curve out in the middle of the lens, but fit tight to my face at the edges. I'm not sure if there's anything a guy could wear that would work in a similar way, but I say...think BIG!
> 
> That said, Tifosis have been my go-to glasses for years. I had worn Oakleys for years before that and I saw no reduction in optical quality. My polarized Tifosis worked great too...I have forgotten to take them off indoors many times. I think the Smiths might be slightly better optically, but also twice the price.


Thanks


----------



## roadnsnh (May 26, 2009)

*cheapest sunglasses*

I use WalMart $4.97 safety glasses--have amber and gray. They meet ANSI standard.
Leland


----------



## golfernut78 (Mar 19, 2009)

i've just retired a pair of 14 year old oakley m-frames. the ear pieces were getting loose and not because of the ear piece, but the frame. replaced them with a set of oakley radars that i like a lot. obviously, not cheap, but if i get 14 years out of them (which i should as i think they are built better than my m-frames were and the m-frames survived 6 years of college) it will be a good investment.

that said, i only wear the oakleys on the road bike. they cost way too much for taking on the mountain bike trail. for the mountain bike i use a set of performance quattro multi lens. got them for $30 and a good deal, especially since there are 4 lenses. only issue i have with these is that they fog up pretty bad when i am not moving which can be annoying. might look into a set of the tifosi multi lens glasses at some point if i see them on sale.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

filtersweep said:


> i have rudy project. they are cheap because they are almost 10 yrs. old. Every bit is user replacable. If i do not lose them they are immortal.


+1 Rudy's rock!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Like some of you, I'd rather pay a bit more and get some good shades that will last. I wear glasses on all rides, to keep wind off my contacts and to protect my eyes from bugs & debris thrown up.

I take good care of all my stuff so I don't mind spending a lot because I know they'll last. I have sneakers that are well over a decade and look new.

I like Oakleys. Have some for bright sun with polarization and some for mid-sun in the persimmon. They suit me in all conditions.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I've tried several photosensitive lenses. IME in the sun they don't get dark enough, and when riding a night they never get clear enough.


+1 Great idea that does seem to work out quite right.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Ideally, I'd use my fototec glasses (variable shading) for the overwhelming majority 
of my riding where I go in and out of shaded areas a lot.

For nights, I'd own a clear pair (possibly a set specifically designed for night time driving that 
might even tone down oncoming headlight glare to some extent if such a pair exists).

For full on riding in the sun? A dark pair.

Another set that could be a possibility would be a pair for riding in the 
winter to tone down the glare off of snow on those crystal clear days. 

But the best all around pair for me are the fototecs.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever had prescription lenses made for Tifosi glasses?

I need eyeglasses, and I HATE contacts, which means I'm stuck riding with expensive eyewear no matter what. I have Ray-Bans with Oakley lenses which were about $500 (had to get the lenses updated last year to reflect my current prescription), and I'd hate for them to get destroyed.

Even sunglasses that were $150 for the frame and lenses would be an easier loss to swallow...


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

+1 for Ryders. Photochromatic and polarized for < $80!


----------



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

mcsqueak said:


> Has anyone ever had prescription lenses made for Tifosi glasses?
> 
> I need eyeglasses, and I HATE contacts, which means I'm stuck riding with expensive eyewear no matter what. I have Ray-Bans with Oakley lenses which were about $500 (had to get the lenses updated last year to reflect my current prescription), and I'd hate for them to get destroyed.
> 
> Even sunglasses that were $150 for the frame and lenses would be an easier loss to swallow...


I'm in the same boat. I need prescription lenses. I ended up with a pair prescription polarized glasses from here for $139ish, IIRC:

http://www.fishermaneyewear.com/polarizedeyewear/Fisherman+Eyewear

Of course I do a tremendous amount of flyfishing as well as cycling so I'm getting even more value out of them- but- they are the best cheap prescription polarized sunglass that I've found yet.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Any Performance brand glasses are quite good. It's all I ever wear. For sunglasses I don't need lenses from Zeiss, Schneider, or Nikon.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

2ndGen said:


> Enjoy...
> 
> QBike - Bike Parts Search Site - tifosi glasse


I had to come back and thank you for your recommendation. I've been looking for an inexpensive polarized pair of sunglasses for a while now. Even though your link is almost a year and a half old I just bought these Tifosi's from your recommendation. I've been using a couple cheap pairs of Performance sunglasses for years. The Performance sunglasses were sufficient but after my first ride today with the Tifosi's I love them.

Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

LubbersLine said:


> I had to come back and thank you for your recommendation. I've been looking for an inexpensive polarized pair of sunglasses for a while now. Even though your link is almost a year and a half old I just bought these Tifosi's from your recommendation. I've been using a couple cheap pairs of Performance sunglasses for years. The Performance sunglasses were sufficient but after my first ride today with the Tifosi's I love them.
> 
> Thanks again :thumbsup:


Tifsoi is great imo. Selection is wider than pretty much everyone else.

I have their Logic and Dolomite. The Dolomite is my "casual" pair that I can wear for everyday if not on the bike. Literally on my face or at least resting on my head for most of my everyday (even as I make this post).I got them at discount, but the $70 retail goes a long way. I've only "retired" the Logic because I got a more blingy Rudy Hypermask.

Also happen to have the Scattante/Performance Eclipse. Nice pair really, but annoyingly creak.


----------



## EightOhEight (Feb 25, 2012)

bolle


----------



## Ventura Roubaix (Oct 10, 2009)

petalpower said:


> I've bought some cheap ( inexpensive ) polarized fishing glasses from Walmart, and I've been happy with them.
> 
> I hear you on messing up expensive sun glasses. I have numerous pairs from Maui Jims, to Revo's to Ray Bans and Armanis.
> 
> I'll probably one day end up buying a pair of Rudy's to see what all the hype is about.


+1 on the Walmart fishing sunglasses seem to cut the glare good, an I like the blaze orange looking lens.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

Price Point's Sette Vexx series of sunglasses range from $10 to $20 and several versions have three interchangeable lenses, smoke gray, amber for overcast days and clear. Blocks 100% UV of course, claim to be impact tested and are made with cycling in mind. Since they're so cheap I bought one pair for each color lens so I don't have to change them out when I'm ready to go. Yeah, lazy, I know.


----------



## bmc41fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Scattante Matrix Multi-Lens Eyewear - Cycling Sunglasses

had them for a season so far and they been great. Come withe the 3 different lens and it easy to change and they're cheap so if they break its not a big deal


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

If cheap is around $50 or so I like the Tifosi Tyrant glasses with Fototec lenses. They work for everything except pitch black darkness.
You can also find closeout Smith's at around that figure online with interchangeable lenses.
I never buy sun glasses without trying them on first...


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

nOOky said:


> If cheap is around $50 or so I like the Tifosi Tyrant glasses with Fototec lenses. They work for everything except pitch black darkness.
> You can also find closeout Smith's at around that figure online with interchangeable lenses.
> I never buy sun glasses without trying them on first...


I compared the Tifosi's to other Polarized sunglasses that are light and acceptable for cycling. I found that the Tifosi's are cheap but "decent" as the OP mentions. I am very satisfied with my Tifosi's. As a matter of fact I've been using Oakley's for my everyday sunglasses and may move to Tifosi's for all my sunglasses.

So, yes Tifosi's are cheap but very acceptable.


----------



## darkdream (Feb 26, 2012)

Oakley has many good inexpensive sunglasses at costo.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Tifosi are awesome!!! got mine for $20 on CL, if i loose them i will pay the $60 they cost new no problem.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I've had three different pairs of Optic Nerve sunglasses (which I _think_ are one of Performance's house brands), they were cheap & definitely didn't suck.

I gotta admit, I do prefer my Rudy Projects quite a bit more...but they also cost ten times more! So yeah, if I dropped or lost sunglasses a lot I'd probably stick with the Optic Nerves.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a pair of Uvex Racer shades that popped up on a deal site. Three lenses (clear, orange, black/grey) and frames for $25. (they did ship without any nosepiece and the deal site didn't have any, a drawback to using them, but was able to get one through Uvex using Magura and the site reimbursed me for the cost, no questions asked, which was cool). They are awesome shades for what I wanted them for, which was cross riding. I didn't want to have to worry about crashing and smashing my nice expensive shades, nor about dropping them, or getting them smacked by branches or something.

They aren't as nice as my Oakleys. Lens clarity not as good and nosepiece a bit stiffer so doesn't grab my nose as well. But...$25 for three lenses is an awesome deal. I love them, love having a pair of nice cyclo-specific shades that I'm not uptight about. Some of my Oakleys cost so much I'm very careful with them, almost too careful. But, I do like to take good care of my nice stuff. One pair is a few years old though and looks brand new.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

Maxx. They're inexpensive (about $30). They look good. They fit well and wrap around the eye to prevent air from getting in. And, they are durable. I've had mine for over and year and wear them for everything from riding to golf to tennis. Usually find them in tennis shops.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Just picked up a pair this week*



nOOky said:


> If cheap is around $50 or so I like the Tifosi Tyrant glasses with Fototec lenses. They work for everything except pitch black darkness.
> You can also find closeout Smith's at around that figure online with interchangeable lenses.
> I never buy sun glasses without trying them on first...


multi lense type. Clear lense included. Pitch black? Need a light anyway. The fit on these are for narrow to medium width faces. That's me. I flex them a little when i have them on at the bridge of the nose. The temple pieces are metal, they can be bent to fit a little, especially at the ears. The metal temples are a step up from a few pairs of glasses i have owned in recent years, seems that they get flex fatigue and either break in half or get wimpy and won't stay put. Have a pair of Bolle Parole? that do that, multiple lenses, just all flexy.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

I thought these were decent from Planet X












> ENTER CODE UKSUN50 at checkout.


50% off

Power Race Phantom Fluorescent Cycling Glasses £39.99


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

nayr497 said:


> I have a pair of Uvex Racer shades that popped up on a deal site. Three lenses (clear, orange, black/grey) and frames for $25. (they did ship without any nosepiece and the deal site didn't have any, a drawback to using them, but was able to get one through Uvex using Magura and the site reimbursed me for the cost, no questions asked, which was cool). They are awesome shades for what I wanted them for, which was cross riding. I didn't want to have to worry about crashing and smashing my nice expensive shades, nor about dropping them, or getting them smacked by branches or something.
> 
> They aren't as nice as my Oakleys. Lens clarity not as good and nosepiece a bit stiffer so doesn't grab my nose as well. But...$25 for three lenses is an awesome deal. I love them, love having a pair of nice cyclo-specific shades that I'm not uptight about. Some of my Oakleys cost so much I'm very careful with them, almost too careful. But, I do like to take good care of my nice stuff. One pair is a few years old though and looks brand new.


These have been coming up on Bonktown for $30. I bought my wife a pair and liked them so much, I got myself a pair too. It's not easy to find glasses with clear lenses for winter/night riding. These things are great for the money.


----------



## tee-bone (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought a Kirkland Brand pair of sunglasses at Costco. Nylon (I think) frame, rubber tips on the earpiece, no bottom rim on the polarized lenses. I bought them to have a cheap ($30) pair to leave in my my car (I hate driving without sunglasses). I have ended up using them for all my rides. I have a bit of a wide head; the fit well. They are decent at keeping wind out but don't seem to fog up. And while they have zero bling factor, they are not ugly either; they just seem to not get noticed. Which is fine for me.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

B05 said:


> I thought these were decent from Planet X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking classes but the shipping is a killer to the States. $35


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

B05 said:


> I thought these were decent from Planet X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those frames are way too big for me.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*What I notice*



LubbersLine said:


> Those frames are way too big for me.


if my ride glasses have a frame under the lense, when I'm sweating and a drop gets on the lense, with the frame on the bottom it will collect there. W/O the bottom of the lense framed, it falls off. Also is easier to clean.


----------



## ElPasoTom (Mar 9, 2012)

Try some Tifosi glasses. Not very expensive $29-$59 and some models some with interchangeable lenses.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well old thread but I will take this opportunity to praise the Performance Sunglasses I have about $30 interchangeable lenses. Survived a crash that I barely did. Well vented too. I am not a huge fan of a lot of Performance stuff but these are great.


----------



## lbkwak (Feb 22, 2012)

I've noticed many ppl. buying multiple glasses when if they are cheap. Why? Might as well spend the dough on a pair of high quality optic glasses. My eyes are much precious than $100 so I buy Oakleys. And I also noticed I take care of my glasses when I pay more and never loose them.


----------



## DavidsonDuke (Sep 12, 2006)

lbkwak said:


> I've noticed many ppl. buying multiple glasses when if they are cheap. Why? Might as well spend the dough on a pair of high quality optic glasses. My eyes are much precious than $100 so I buy Oakleys. And I also noticed I take care of my glasses when I pay more and never loose them.


I loose glasses of all costs; therefore, I prefer to lose less money each time.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

DavidsonDuke said:


> I loose glasses of all costs; therefore, I prefer to lose less money each time.


Same here, and I find Oakley frames get loose over time, too, just like cheaper ones.


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

This is a relatively ancient thread, but here's what I do. I buy Bolle polarized sunglasses on clearance at Campmor. I usually buy two pair at a time, so I have a second pair on hand if I lose/break the pair I'm using.

Bolle polarized lenses are great, the frames fit me well and feel comfortable, and the price is usually around $30/pair.


----------



## DavidsonDuke (Sep 12, 2006)

Lose, lose, I meant lose.


----------



## glockaxis (Jan 7, 2012)

I wear a now discontinued pair of Oakley Twenties for everything and I was wondering if the fit of the Tifosi Tyrants would be similar to the Twenties? (a lot of people say they are sized small but I don't think I have a large head)


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

They just came out with a new Twenty XX for 2012.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

I use my motorcycle sun glasses, they have foam around the eye sockets which prevent debree from entering the eye region. I highly recommend checking them out. I have the "bobster+S". I use them even when driving, hehe


----------



## 1bamafan14 (Jan 24, 2012)

I use Tifosi photochromatic lenses and I love them. They were not cheap but not expensive. I paid around $70 for mine. I like them because they start out clear and darken as the sun gets brighter.


----------



## nav1414141 (Apr 17, 2021)

RayBan Are Always A good Choice.


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

I go with anything that has a probable high quality, on a deep discount


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I only buy Wolfbike glasses off Amazon. $15-30 a set. Have to glue in the interchangeable arms then they are good. Come with like 5 lenses, but I just buy multiple glasses and put the semi-clear ones as dedicated set for winter/MTB. Literally no different from $200 plastic glasses imho, but highly expendable. I put the money into more important things for cycling, like winter clothing, more bicycles, better saddles, tires etc. OK I confess live in a rain forest so the sun not a big factor


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

Having bought many pairs of oakleys and also a huge amount of fake oakleys the lenses are only slightly noticeably different. Maybe not the full uv protection but the difference of 5$ to 85$ was worth it and they’re disposable
The fakes use a lighter plastic and were more comfortable as well

or can get custom lenses made to fit the fake frames if u need prescription lenses.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

People are gonna laugh, but Stihl (yeah,_ that _Stihl) makes really nice cheap sunglasses, and the optics are good enough for the crew cutting your neighbor's lawn.


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Need prescription lenses? Costco Optical.

No prescription? Costco Optical.

I would suggest if you see some sunglasses not in the optical area but they are suitable as backups. Buy them. Might be primary sunglasses in the future. I saw some Brownings a while back that were very suitable.


----------

